# People who just don't get it



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

A facebook status today of a friend of a friends

"thankful for God's protection this morning. Young man that police were looking for came to my door. Lily(dog) warned my elderly mother and I (in her 50s)...and we answered the door he asked to use the phone - told him no as I didn't know him and he went away. The neighbors were watching called the police and caught him at the end of the block around the corner. Thankful for a son who warned me last night that police were looking for someone, seeing the police looking this morning, and neighbors who were watching."


My reply - "Why did you answer the door to a stranger, knowing that the police were looking for someone in your area? God sure was protecting you.
Even under normal circumstances I NEVER answer the door unless I am expecting whomever comes knocking."

Her relpy- "he could see me...and I really didn't know who it was so had to look out. Answered the door through the door...not a totally opened door and had someone with me too." :shocked:

Her reply- "Also, just assumed police were looking for someone as they never came around and told anyone."



GAHHHH, some people just do not get it. She is so very lucky. I seriously doubt even trying to mention home security safety, and having a weapon would even make an impact on her. 
I told hubby about it and he just shook his head in disbelief. I grew up in a cop family and have heard more first hand horror stories not to even think about answering a door to someone not expected. And not without carrying. I don't care if they did see me peeking though the window. There have been a few times when we lived in the city that someone has been at the door, and I've realized the door wasn't locked. I locked the door as loudly as possible. 
Sometimes having them know someone is home is better than them believing they are at an empty house. 

Ok, rant over.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

Someone was very lucky to be posting about their experience. I have two weapons with me when opening the door, unless you count the two rottweilers, and then it would be 4 weapons. I have a glock 19 in my possessions most of the time, but I also have a 2 inch thick piece of wood about 18" long that I display to the unexpected visitor. Most see the stick and think better of anything. They don't see the gun unless I feel it necessary, and so far that has never been the case.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

WOW!! Elderly mother? (she is only in her 50s) Sorry folks but I passed into the next decade a while back and wouldn't be afraid of someone coming to my door. Of course, I keep a very large German Shepherd near me most of the time and have a pistol in my hand if I don't know who is here. Not scared, just prepared. One of the members of the sheriff's department knows I am by myself and comes by to let me know if something is going on in this area. Had robberies lately in this area and I saw them doing a "drive-by" every evening when I let the dogs out. The worse thing I have seen is the neighborhood coyote crossing the road. Sorry if this is off the thread but it tickled me for someone to act like someone in her 50s is elderly.


----------



## superslamsam (Jun 9, 2010)

CC, they didn't say the 50 year old was elderly. They said that the 50 year old also lived with her elderly mother.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

When I answer my door at night , I hate to insult you, if you are standing there, but I will be holding a handgun....I am a retired State Trooper and I continue to keep abreast of what is going on as far a criminal activity........


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe I'm too bold, but whats the deal with never answering the door if you dont know someones coming? What if they wanted to tell you your roof is on fire, or have you call the fire dept because your neighbors roof is on fire, or any number of legitimate concerns or needs? Maybe I live a sheltered life, but not ever answering the door if you don't expect anyone seems paranoid. There are occasionally wrecks or other emergencies, and the only way to get help is go knock on a door.

Glad I dont live anywhere where folks are so rude or scared they won't open a door. Sorry if that steps on anyones toes, but that's part of what's happened to this country, and acting that way only furthers the degradation of community.

Granted, I'm prepared when I answer the door, and look out the window to see who it is. Actually, nobody comes in my fenced yard, its a 6' fence to keep the dog in and the deer out, and no latch visible on the outside, but still, when visiting family, I answer the door. Just want to see who it is first.


----------

